# Who makes custom resin blanks?



## TheCraftyCarver (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey guys! I have a question; who here has links to people/places that make custom clear resin/acrylic blanks onto a pattern insert from a design I have? I have some patterned “papers” that I would like to have cast into clear blanks that I can turn them down into Wall Street 2 pens to give to a few friends.

I don’t know anything about resin vs acrylic (or is it all the same??) but I’ve seen lots of custom blanks online made with fabrics and logos, but I want to use a specific patterned paper. I’m looking to have 1 to 3 blanks made and I have no idea what the process is. But I can provide the papers in any type of thickness (from printer paper to cardstock) or I can sent the digital file of the image if it needs to be printed on to vinal or something that the caster needs to use (see, I don’t know what I’m doing! Lol!). 

I’ve googled a few places, but you never know what the quality really is unless you get referrals from someone. So, do you guys have any good leads for someone that you recommend?
Thanks!


----------



## Amanap (Jun 10, 2021)

I sent a PM.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Mike Broberg of Ohio Pen Works, member here.  Has his own designs,but does custom as well, uses Alumilite which turns great.  Had him do some pics I got of my detached retina...they were awesome gifts for my surgeon and her staff!
Earl


----------



## TheCraftyCarver (Jun 10, 2021)

thanks guys! I have had some PM's sent and I sent along my images and am collecting some quotes. You guys are all so helpful showing me the way!  Thanks!


----------

